# FLCL



## CatTheHyena (Jun 2, 2018)

Anybody else super excited for the new season of FLCL starting tonight!?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 2, 2018)

I'd say I am, but I have no internet access, no cable TV, and no satellite TV, so I have no way to watch for the time being. 
Its frustrating. Over a decade since Gainax's hit, a new season is about to begin and I can't watch it. I wanna see what Haruko is up to. I saw Alternative episode 1 back during the April Fools event but that was kinda boring, so I was hoping Progressive would be more fun.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 2, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I'd say I am, but I have no internet access, no cable TV, and no satellite TV, so I have no way to watch for the time being.
> Its frustrating. Over a decade since Gainax's hit, a new season is about to begin and I can't watch it. I wanna see what Haruko is up to. I saw Alternative episode 1 back during the April Fools event but that was kinda boring, so I was hoping Progressive would be more fun.


Yea I feel ya,but I'll have to wait a day or so. I'm having it recorded at my parents place and I'm just gonna stop by and watch it. They say I don't visit enough so hey, it works out xD haha


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

It seems like Adult Swim has really been on a roll with the awesome and creative programming over the past two years. I can't wait to see the next episode online. The first season was mind-blowing.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 10, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I'd say I am, but I have no internet access


But you are using the internet right now, or are you using a friends or public one?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 10, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> But you are using the internet right now, or are you using a friends or public one?


I have a smartphone.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 10, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I have a smartphone.


So service?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 10, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> So service?


Barely, but yes.
I have a slow connection that goes in and out constantly on my phone, but I do get service.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 10, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Barely, but yes.
> I have a slow connection that goes in and out constantly on my phone, but I do get service.


Ok


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Barely, but yes.
> I have a slow connection that goes in and out constantly on my phone, but I do get service.


Sending feels your way. :3


----------



## Mach (Jun 16, 2018)

I saw the first two episodes online. I like Progressive more than the original series.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 18, 2018)

Mach said:


> I saw the first two episodes online. I like Progressive more than the original series.



Same I"m absolutely loving it! <3


----------



## Murphy (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you for reminding me about FLCL s2. @.@ Yaaaasss.


----------



## KushFox (Jul 26, 2018)

Having probably seen all of them in entirety, how does everyone feel about it?


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 12, 2018)

Outside of Pokemon, Digimon, YuGiOh, Fooly Cooly was my first actual anime. It sparked my interested and I enjoyed how weird it was, and I adored how deep the symbolism can be. i still rewatch it atleast once a year. 
I'm not sure how I feel about the new season coming out...I'm worried they'll ruin it.


----------



## McStuffy (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm hoping for something good to happen in Alternative.
Progressive was okay, but it just missed the same feeling the first one gave me.


----------

